# Sir Success



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear Diary Thingo.

Today I didn't get to ride as I spent the day out racing on the boat my sister and dad usually race on as I race on another boat but the boat I usually race on wasn't going out. I spent two hours extra with him in the morning and spent a fair amount of time with him giving him WAY to many cuddles/kisses. Spoiled. I'm really excited for the Chrismas break as I will have *heaps* of time to work with him. Bec's coming out to watch me ride tomorrow so hopefully she'll get some video of him.


----------

